# List of Components for a new Desktop Computer



## MSwhip (Jun 17, 2010)

I would like to hear suggestions for a new fast computer that I would want to use for the following purposes:

1. work with an office suite(not MS). 
2. Send receive and manage email.
3. anonymous Web Surfing under a free proxy server. 
4. Chat on the web. 
5. Watch live TV and record HDTV on my Computer HD TV monitor. 

I DO NOT PLAY VIDEO GAMES so I dont need to pay for that capability. 
a. I would like to have the best SSD between 120 and 250 GB capacity and..
b. a 2 tuner Video Card with remote control.

I would like to select the finest quality components available in the American Market. Quality in terms of manufacture and design (not in terms of overkill capacities for things I dont need..no overclocking ... no video games)

I would really appreciate suggestions of latest proven quality components.
as I want to be able to price how much this system would command. 
I have recently retired and I would like to maybe move into my last quality system. as I would be unlikely be able to pay to replace it as I grow older.

I would probably install Linux on it to save on the cost of an OS (although I am totally new to it as i have always used Windows versions), I do have Windows 7 Home 64-bit right now which I may also end up installing on the new system.

Thank you kindly


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Storage - Using a SSD is great because of its low latency and good speeds, but although that makes read speeds faster than transitional hard drives I believe they are trying to improve on write speeds. Although getting up in storage to that level you just mentioned must be expensive. If you are willing to pay for it that's fine, although I personally would go along with enough storage to start the important things off quickly (OS and programs), while using another hard drive to store all of the larger files (videos and such). If needed, you can even look into RAID for performance and redundancy, and even use a motherboard that supports RAID directly (there are hardware PCI and Windows 7 software alternatives).

Processor - Certainly something good enough to handle HD video. Nothing big, but nothing small either.

RAM - Out of all the things, this is one of the things you should be able to upgrade the easiest. 4GB is common enough.

Sound - Look into how loud the compute is going to be. I liked my computer case because it had a large fan on the side that could do the same as a small fan but quieter. Even my graphics card uses silent pipe technology (it doesn't even have a fan!). Hard drives are certainly going to be a major noise maker, but once your processor is under load you will certainly hear the heatsink fan work loudly depending on what one you choose to install (assuming you get one other than the stock one).

Proxy - Good luck with that. It is really difficult in my experience to get an anonymous proxy that is reliable in one way or another, although I doubt speed is important as long as pages load fast enough. I believe there are some pretty good subscription based proxies though, that can annoymise your entire line.

Tuner and remote - I wonder what kind of remote control it will be. Since using it might be common, you'll have to look at reviews for the products first. It would have to be comfortable and useful, but also whether it connects using bluetooth or infrared might also be important.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the $500 AMD build here would suit your needs just fine / then add the SSD drive of your flavor (personally; I think they have no role when the word budget is used)

if you really want to kick things up; use the $500.00 AMD build but substitute the CPU from the $800.00 AMD build

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Newegg.com - HDTV tuner card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For the use you have listed our $500 AMD build would be more than suitable. 
SSD's are a luxury item and offer no advantages other than faster boot times.


----------



## MSwhip (Jun 17, 2010)

Did not post my current PC system, cause i was thinking in replacing it from scratch....but here it is now:

Dell Studio 540 with Intel Q9550 2.83 Mhtz Quad Core Windows Home Premium 64-bit, 6 GB RAM DDR2 dual channel PC 6400 800 Mhz, nVidia GTS 240 1Gb Video Card and Haupagge 1250 single TV tuner card. Western Digital Black Caviar 2TB 2001FASS. 

Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

MSwhip said:


> Did not post my current PC system, cause i was thinking in replacing it from scratch....but here it is now:
> 
> Dell Studio 540 with Intel Q9550 2.83 Mhtz Quad Core Windows Home Premium 64-bit, 6 GB RAM DDR2 dual channel PC 6400 800 Mhz, nVidia GTS 240 1Gb Video Card and Haupagge 1250 single TV tuner card. Western Digital Black Caviar 2TB 2001FASS.
> Thank you for your contributions.



ahhhhhh your existing system is still a very viable system; maybe not on the cutting edge today but certainly no throw away & as such I would no longer advise the $500 AMD build as a replacement for what you have!

To see any pereformance upgrade you will need to move into at least the $800.00 AMD or $1000.00 Intel build....even then I cant guarantee you wont achieve a nasty case of buyers remorse; you will see improvement in speed but it aint gonna be worth the cost of a new system.

you have some very tuff choices ahead


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

linderman said:


> ahhhhhh your existing system is still a very viable system; maybe not on the cutting edge today but certainly no throw away & as such I would no longer advise the $500 AMD build as a replacement for what you have!
> 
> To see any pereformance upgrade you will need to move into at least the $800.00 AMD or $1000.00 Intel build....even then I cant guarantee you wont achieve a nasty case of buyers remorse; you will see improvement in speed but it aint gonna be worth the cost of a new system.
> 
> you have some very tuff choices ahead


Agreed! Are you currently having any issues with your system? I see you're kicking around the idea of learning Linux. I personally think the best route for that is to have a dual-boot system -- one which has two operating systems installed and you are able to choose which you'd like to run upon startup. You're able to dabble with Linux when you have the time and want to, and can run Windows when you're not feeling command line!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The newer versions of Ubuntu/Kubuntu make Linux very easy but I also suggest dual booting.


----------

